# Question about lactose free milk?



## DuncanD (Feb 11, 2015)

I had quite a bit of it last night in a smoothie. The results were extremely unpleasant. I wont be doing that again.

If I understand it correctly lactose free milk is just regular milk with a lactase enzyme added. The lactase breaks down the lactose into its simple sugars of glucose and galactose. I believe galactose is not a good food on the fodmaps diet. Why would all the fodmaps sites lactose free milk is ok if it has galactose which is bad for you? Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## nikke (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi, I can say you have almost gotten it right. So strictly looking at the fodmaps, lactose free milk is ok. Lactose free milk can be made from many things, like soy or oats etc. But I assume that you chose regular milk in which the lactase enzyme was added as you mentioned. As you have correctly mentioned, the enzyme splits the lactose into glucose and galactose. Now as far as I have deduced galactose is up taken similarly to glucose and does therefore not cause any problems. I was also very unsure of this when I in the beginning did not understand the difference between galactose the sugar and galactans (GOS i think).

However I started another topic here on the forum about dairy. I had experienced some minor issues with lactose free milk and yogurt. As I am not sure if those perhaps were the culprit, I asked others what they thought. Thinking if maybe casein or whey in larger quantities might cause some issues or something else, I have no idea.

About your smoothie, I would immediately ask you what else was in it. Fruits in large amounts usually don't rhyme very well with the fodmaps, but I am sure you are well informed. Out of curiosity though, what was in it?


----------



## DuncanD (Feb 11, 2015)

The only things I had in it was the milk, ice and an orange. I have oranges all the time and I'm fine with them. I'm not completely sure if it was the smoothie or if it was my stomach deciding it wanted to ruin my life just because it likes to do that sometimes.


----------



## nikke (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeah I know what that's like!

So let's say it didn't have anything to do with the oranges, do you usually eat cold stuff? I have eaten really cold things where I would react within like 20minutes. However when I heated the food to room temperature I wouldn't feel a thing. Anyway you won't know before you've tried it some more i guess, good luck with it, I know it sux big time.


----------



## 2bnormal (Feb 20, 2015)

nikke said:


> I have eaten really cold things where I would react within like 20minutes. However when I heated the food to room temperature I wouldn't feel a thing.


This statement is helping confirm a suspicion I have had...I prefer most things room temp but have been wondering if extremely cold or hot foods bother me...I think they may be a trigger food anyways but I just can handle them better at room temp.


----------



## nikke (Feb 20, 2015)

One of the older standard Swedish healthcare advices for IBS patients was to avoid extreme temperatures. It's generally harder to consume very hot food, since you won't be able to swallow it, but to cold food there is almost no limit. It still makes me wonder though. I mean there is no way cold solid food can reach the large intestine and react because of it's composition in 20minutes, but somehow the temperature would make an impact further up? I don't really know, but it has happens to me several times. The same goes for drinking 2-3 glasses of ice cold water quickly, like after sports, immediate pain. If the water isn't ice cold though, no reaction, it's strange.


----------

